# LTC Restriction



## Lima (Dec 26, 2013)

How's everyone doing. I graduated the Reserve Academy in 2013 and have completed Radar, SFST, and ARIDE training. I recently received my LTC from my town of residence which has a sporting restriction on it. I know you can carry under the badge but some department's I have applied to require an LTC. Will this restriction eliminate me from consideration with these departments?


----------



## Dan Stark (Aug 2, 2005)

A sporting restriction only means that you have a limit on the number of dirtbags you can snag when they are in season. Don't worry.

Srs answer: Apply for jobs anyways. If they want you bad enough, just have department write letter to agency to ask restrictions be lifted. It might work. One of our last guys had a restricted LTC-A, and he got his SSPO warrant without issue.


----------



## Lima (Dec 26, 2013)

Okay thank you very much. Wareham was one of the department's that I applied to for seasonal patrolman that required the LTC for employment.


----------



## Lima (Dec 26, 2013)

Yeah it's class A. Yeah you make a good point I think it will be fine then.


----------



## militia_man (Mar 27, 2005)

Lima said:


> How's everyone doing. I graduated the Reserve Academy in 2013 and have completed Radar, SFST, and ARIDE training.


Thanks for the resume. You won't use much of that while standing on the sidewalk being a scarecrow on Onset Ave.


----------



## ksimons (Apr 16, 2014)

Most departments issue their officers LTC.At least they use to...


----------



## new guy (Sep 16, 2005)

Lima said:


> Yeah it's class A. Yeah you make a good point I think it will be fine then.


It shouldn't prohibit you from getting a job. If the agency requires you to have an unrestricted Class A then they can draft a letter on your behalf (once you're hired) to have the restriction removed. It's not a difficult process.


----------



## BxDetSgt (Jun 1, 2012)

_ Most departments issue their officers LTC.At least they use to..._
WHY?


----------



## Hush (Feb 1, 2009)

Chiefs who put restrictions on LTC's are assholes, no way around it. This state sucks.


----------

